# SQL: Variable als Wert wiedergeben (if-Abfrage)



## patges (11. April 2005)

Hallo, ich versuche grade eine Tabellenspalte auszuwerten, die nur die Werte 0, 1, und 2 hat, wobei alle drei Variablen für einen bestimmten Wert stehen. Jetzt möchte ich natürlich nicht, dass in meiner Auswertung nur 0,1 oder 2 steht, sondern der reale Wert. Gibts es da eine Möglichkeit anstelle der Varieblen die Werte darstellen zu lassen (wird wahrscheinlich irgendein Zusatz für das SQL-Query sein). Gibts es vielleicht sowas ähnliches wie ein if-Statement, nach dem Motto if '1' print 'Wert1' usw...


Greetz patges


----------



## andi_g69 (11. April 2005)

Da Du kein Datenbanksystem angibst, gehe ich mal von MSSQL aus:

Angenommen es geht um eine Spalte x
SELECT CASE x
WHEN 0 THEN 'Wert0'
WHEN 1 THEN 'Wert1'
WHEN 2 THEN 'Wert2'
...
ELSE 'Nicht definiert'
END
FROM ...

Wobei es meiner Meinung nach besser ist eine Tabelle zu definieren und dann per JOIN zu verknüpfen:

Also neben Deiner Tabelle mit 0, 1, 2 eine Lookup Tabelle:
Tabelle Lookup
x int
xdesc varchar (50)

mit dem Inhalt: 
0, 'Wert 0'
1, 'Wert 1'
2, Wert 2'


----------

